# D-dog's BBQ Rubs Pre-Grand Opening Sale!!



## ddog27 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so close to having my rub business up and running on all cylinders. The labels for my bottles will be completed in a few weeks. My website is under construction. While I am waiting for those to be completed I have several boxes of rub that has been bottled by the co-packer. I was thinking that rather than wait I should sell some of these bottles of rub. Since I have not paid the expense of the labels and other stuff yet I can sell these bottles of rub cheaper now than I will be able to later. Right now I have bottles of Original rub and Maple rub. For the next few weeks I will sell two 8.5 ounce bottles for $11.00. This price does not include shipping. 

You will be able to order two bottles of original or two bottles of maple or if you want to mix and match you can order one bottle of original and one bottle of maple. As long as you order at least two bottles of rub. I am very excited to be able to offer this special. If you are interested please PM or email me. Give me what you want to order and where you would like it sent. I will then send you a Pay Pal invoice for payment. Thank you for your interest in my rubs!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck on your venture.


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 7, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good luck on your venture.



Thank you!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

How does the Pay Pal thing work. Never used it.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 7, 2006)

ddog you may want to investigate Google Checkout. It is as safe as Paypal but the sellers fees are lower. 

Good Luck to you!!!!

Puff PP is easy just go to their site and they will walk you through. Basically it saves the seller the time and expense of setting up Merchant accounts with Visa MC and American Express etc. 

You can hook up your CC and your banking info with PP to pay a seller directly through them. It is secure and fast. 

additionally they offer some buyer protection. However it is still advisable to go through your credit card and pay as most have additional coverage.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 7, 2006)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> ddog you may want to investigate Google Checkout. It is as safe as Paypal but the sellers fees are lower.
> 
> Good Luck to you!!!!
> 
> ...


Very prudent advice.  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 7, 2006)

Larry loves MY pay pal.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry loves MY pay pal.



I sure do Cliff, Thank you!!

Puff has never used my PayPal.  He always pays in Rubles!   :roll:


----------



## Finney (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck ddog.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good luck ddog.



You only have one shot left.  

Good luck ddog.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good luck ddog.



Was this the 'infamous' 7000th post????


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God it was!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Dec 7, 2006)

Damn, I had to work up in Fairbanks and couldn't concentrate on the aurora thing. Finney slipped #7000 in while I was working.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Damn, I had to work up in Fairbanks and couldn't concentrate on the aurora thing. Finney slipped #7000 in while I was working.
> 
> Griff


He said the guy from the West coast was gonna' fix you


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes! I am going to check out that Google Checkout and see what it is all about.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 8, 2006)

That wasn't his 7000. He must have slipped one in somewhere else! Does your post count go up when you send PM's?


----------



## Finney (Dec 8, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, thatr was #6999....... # 7,000 is the one that says it is # 7,000 in the title.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 9, 2006)

ddog

Who did you get to produce your labels and (if you dont mind me asking) what did they charge you? I am a start-up too. 

Gator


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 9, 2006)

gator said:
			
		

> ddog
> 
> Who did you get to produce your labels and (if you dont mind me asking) what did they charge you? I am a start-up too.
> 
> Gator



Send me a PM and I will tell you about it.


----------



## gator1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks ddog, PM sent.

Gator


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just wanted to remind everyone that this sale is still going on!   

Buy some rub now before the sale is over!


----------



## ddog27 (Jan 3, 2007)

My label maker is having some "issues" with the artwork on my labels so it looks like this sale will continue a little while longer. Order some today!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 3, 2007)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> My label maker is having some "issues" with the artwork on my labels so it looks like this sale will continue a little while longer. Order some today!


How? Where?  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## ddog27 (Jan 3, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me and I will hook you up!


----------

